# Cubers in Nebraska - Nebraska Cubing



## White KB (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey,
If there is anyone else from Nebraska (in the US) who is on the SpeedSolving.com forums, please reply to this thread.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 22, 2021)

You can connect with other Nebraska cubers on the WCA Forums as well,

https://forum.worldcubeassociation.org/t/heartland/4410


----------



## White KB (Mar 22, 2021)

@abunickabhi Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 22, 2021)

White KB said:


> @abunickabhi Thanks!


Welcome,

I hope comps return soon to the states and the rest of the world.
I miss competing and meeting up with other cubers.


----------

